

Weebly hacker compromised around 15 websites. - Thomas2008

A computer hacker known as System error the leader of hackers paradise http://www.hackersparadise.synthasite.com/ compromised around 19 weebly websites, then graffitied them with messages saying they have been hacked, shout out to snoxd.net, hack forums.net and other hacking groups.The websites have been restored now but I managed to get a screenshot of one when he was discussing it on a forum: http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/2006/hackedpj5.png<p>I found on the forums that he created an exploit in the C++ and Java programming languages and he said weebly was a test for something bigger, I do not no what he means by that but it's a major concern as this "System Error" character has even been known for hacking government computers such as NASA, His email address was on the hacked websites 5y573m.3rr0r@gmail.com and I tried to find out what he was planning to do, but instead of getting a reply the next time I tried to turn my computer on it said "Some of system files are missing" and turns off, i am pretty sure he did that!.
======
rms
>hacking government computers such as NASA

So are aliens real?

~~~
Thomas2008
I dont know, so what should be done about this? should I contact the owner of
weebly and tell him that it was test for something bigger and to tell the
police? i'm sure because he'll allready know though because when I saw the
snoxd forums he say he email the owner for money.

sorry for my bad english, I'm not very good.

Thomas

